# value NULL- Datenbank Postgresql Spring - intellij community



## ma095 (26. Dez 2021)

Hallo, nutze intellij Community , habe Plugin DB navigator installiert und mit meiner Datenbank eingerichtet und Test Connecion war positiv , ich habe in intellij zwei tabellen mit werten erstellt diese werden aber nicht in meiner postresql angezeigt dort ist die tabelle leer dementsprechend bekomme ich NULL values auf meinem localhost und auch in meinem DB Browser ist meine datenbank nicht unter Schemas aufgelistet.


----------

